# Rome Total War



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thinking of getting this, is it any good?


----------



## -paul (Mar 14, 2014)

If you're into RTS then the Total War games are brilliant! I've not played them in years but I think I might grab a copy of the Rome and give it a go!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Just get the original version which is really good and don't bother with Rome 2 as it's bugged to hell and didn't get very good reviews.

If you get the game from Stream, you get Total War:Barbarian Invasion with it (if the offer is still on)


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

If your in to RTS.

And if you havnt tried them already. I highly recommend

Stronghold
Stronghold Crusader

There the older versions of the stronghold series but they are by far in my opinion the best, and for old games, look great!


----------

